# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  DF Musha Shobu on the way

## SteveW

The Keener Edge had too good a deal to pass up, so I ordered one today. Dunno if I'm supposed to get a confirmation e-mail or not but assuming that everything went well I should have it by Friday or maybe Monday as it's coming from Ohio. I'll post up a review when it gets here.

----------


## SteveW

For those wondering, I did get an e-mail from Mr. Love stating that the last one had shipped out on (what seemed) to be the same day I placed my order. He's got one coming from Canada as I type this, in theory it ought to be there any day now and probably upwards of a week after that in my paws.

----------


## SteveW

Just got an update, Mr. Love has since recieved my sword, checked it out, and it's on it's last leg of the journey to me.

----------


## SteveW

A not so funny, funny happened today. I recieved the cleaning kit but no sword. I'm assuming it's here in Bend since it was sent the same day as the kit but why it's not in my hands now is somewhat disturbing.

----------


## SteveW

I received the sword today. It came wonderfully packed, two boxes, multiple layers of bubblewrap, and a nice sword bag. During the duration of my sword's adventure to get to my house I have been in contact with Richard Love of The Keener Edge voicing some concerns about the length of time it took for the sword to get to me, he's been fantastic in keeping me aware of what is going on, a miscommunication of how long it would take the sword to get to me was my only issue but even at that his responses were very prompt. Now that I know what to expect, I highly recommend The Keener Edge/Richard Love as a retailer for one's sword needs. 

After unpacking the sword I found it's saya to fit snugly and the ito while very slightly on the fuzzy side is wrapped very tightly. I do have two pins holding my blade in place. Overall this sword feels very much like a tank. The blade is in a lovely condition as well, given my untrained eye it looks to be flawless. 

That said I took some of the packaging out back for some practice cutting. The sword went through the poor helpless cardboard like the ever proverbial hot knife through butter. 

In the event I can outsmart my camera I'll try to post up some pics.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Congrats on a new sword. Remember that recycled cardboard contains all kinds of crap (even glass), so cutting it will dull your sword prematurely.

----------


## SteveW

glass as in the liquid form of sand or fiberglass?

and I didn't know that recycled cardboard contained that additional crap in it, noted and sword will not touch it again.

----------


## Kmark

Glad it arrived safely, Steve.  If I were you, I'd untie the decorative sageo knot and just leave it free flowing, or tied loosely like mine.  It damages the saya underneath if left like that.  

I'm still impressed that even though it's inexpensive, the overall quality of the whole sword is above average compared to other blades in this price range.

----------


## SteveW

Thanks for the heads up on that Kmark, I didn't quite do free flowing but I didn't exactly retie it either. 

I too am impressed with this sword. I've handled a few others when I lived in Boise and they wern't worth writing much about and the few that the store had cost more too.

----------


## Clyde Thomas

May I ask where the point of balance is on the sword?

----------


## SteveW

You may ask but I don't have an answer for you. The best I can say is the sword is very blade heavy. If one make a cut with it, one knows one is cutting with a sword designed to do what it is designed to do. Cut through mongol armor. I've handled a few other swords before, mostly Henwai offerings and they felt a tad more evenly balanced than the shobu does.

----------


## Clyde Thomas

Interesting. How does the tang fit in the tuska?

----------


## SteveW

very snugly. the wrap is tight and there is zero wiggle.

----------


## Clyde Thomas

Thanks for the info man. I'll definitely have to look in to one of those.

----------


## SteveW

Happy to provide input.  :Big Grin:

----------

